# bike basket for chi?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

anyone know or has a bike basket that would be able to hold my 8 lb chi? i have seen several on ebay but i thought i would ask here first if anyone has experienced a very sturdy one for either of me or my boyfriend's bike.








we are starting to go biking together and would love for dexter to come along for the ride rode for 2 hrs the other day ^_^


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I would be interested in learning more about Chis and bike baskets also. I am hoping to get a bike when I go back to Montreal for school, and I thought that Ollie could get a nice change of scenery if I took him with me.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

Odin and I go biking all the time. 

Here are 3 pictures of us out and about









He's waiting for me to get on the bike and get going









Taken with my BlackBerry while biking









When it's not on the bike, it's perfect to play or sleep in.

I got the bag and put it together and put it in my living room so he would get used to it. When we are out and about, he is attached to the bottom of the bag, which was built in. It has lots of extra pockets for toys and stuff. 

He loves to look forward, but gets air in his eras, so he has to hide at times. He loves watching everything go buy. 

I can't tell you the brand right now, as I'm at work. But I'll look it up when I get home. Also, I got it here in Austria. It also came with the hanging system for the bike which is great, it has support so it doesn't tip forward and stuff.

Forgot to add: It takes dogs up to 7kg


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

Here is the link to a search I did on a website I use a lot for things for Odin. 

Bike Baskets

They ship to all over Europe. They don't have the one I have, but there you see several different options.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Odin sure loves that basket, so cute! I got a basket for Frankie when he was a pup. It was made of wicker with a wire cover over the top. He hated it. We tried it several times. Whenever I hit a crack in the sidewalk he freaked out! Odin's basket sure looks comfy, maybe Frankie would like one like his.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

They have those types of baskets around here too, but I didn't like it. The one I have do look much more comfortable. Even if I hit bumps, it doesn't really bother him. 

And I had it in the living room for a week before I got the chance to take it out, so he had plenty of time to get used to it. He also isn't "caged" in but is hooked to the bottom of the basket so he can't jump out. 

Hopefully you can find a basket that Frankie will like


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

some one on here had one like this http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Pet-Buddy-B...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
they look really nice, theres a good amount of them on ebay for around 50-70 with free shipping. 
were thinking of doing something like this http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BIG-PET-DOG...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a picture of George in his basket. I got it off Ebay for around $50 with free shipping. It comes off and has straps so you can use it like a carrier. The top comes off too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

carrera said:


> some one on here had one like this http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Pet-Buddy-B...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> they look really nice, theres a good amount of them on ebay for around 50-70 with free shipping.
> were thinking of doing something like this http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BIG-PET-DOG...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


looks nice! but does it handle all bars? :daisy:

*odin*: that basket was cute but where's the english! LOL 
*
lakeshorechihuahuas*: i have seen that on ebay too, a bit too girly for my handsome boy hehe 

i dont think my bf would like riding in his bike with a pink bag and a small dog...rofl


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I know, George was heckled for days by DH & son but I liked it. I think it also comes in gray.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

*pigeonsheep* - Sorry, don't think they have it in English. It was only to show what options are out there.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow those are gorgeous bike baskets you all have if i ever went biking i would love one of those


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the Trixie bicycle pet carrier from amazon for Charlie, it is great. I have seen them on ebay too. Charlie is over 7 Ibs now and he is fine in there. All you hear though is people pointing and saying "ahh look at that dog on the bike".....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Odin said:


> *pigeonsheep* - Sorry, don't think they have it in English. It was only to show what options are out there.


sucks  those straps look very sturdy...i bet the ones here are just straps with velcro and such...  sigh! im looking at the snoozer right now...looks okay. just wish the strap was more secure


----------

